# Child's Birth Certificate Legalized?



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

My wife and 3 year old daughter will be moving with me to Abu Dhabi in October. I have read differing opinions on this forum about the need to have my daughter's birth certificate attested (legalized) by the UAE Embassy here in Washington DC where we live before starting our move un order to get her a residency VISA in the UAE. Does anyone else on this forum have actual personal experience with going through this same process for their child recently? Do I need her birth certificate attested? How about mine or my wife's?


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

rickzski said:


> My wife and 3 year old daughter will be moving with me to Abu Dhabi in October. I have read differing opinions on this forum about the need to have my daughter's birth certificate attested (legalized) by the UAE Embassy here in Washington DC where we live before starting our move un order to get her a residency VISA in the UAE. Does anyone else on this forum have actual personal experience with going through this same process for their child recently? Do I need her birth certificate attested? How about mine or my wife's?


Yes - all of them - including marriage certificate. They need to be obtained as originals (with raised seal or directly from the State), then notarized and apostilled at the State level (usually with the Secretary of State) and then sent to US Dept of State in DC. Once that happens, they go to the UAE embassy in Washington, DC. The easiest way to do this is by utilizing a service.


----------

